# Mathews DXT Review



## dtl2441

I originaly put this in the hunting forum section. I think it belongs here.

Well I am in the market for a new bow (my wifes anniversary present to me for 20 years of saying yes dear) and have been out shooting a number of different bows. 
Since the 2008 Mathews line has come out, I have been searching for some reviews of what people thought after shooting them with not much luck. So I thought I would put down my opinion in case other people are serching for the same information.

I went to the local shop today and shot the DXT against the Drenalin. Both were in a bare bow condition with D loops, WB rests, 29" DL and 70 lbs. 

First impression on seeing the bows is that they are well made like I expected. The DXT looked way to small and unforgiving on first sight. Both are light compared to the MQ1 that I now shoot.

They both have a very similar draw cycle and I could not feel a significant difference between the two. The wall was solid on both bows. I also could not tell a difference in the speed of the bows (no chrono). The DXT is just a tad bit quieter to my ear. I am surprised that the hand shock was noticiably less on the DXT than the Drenalin. The Drenalin has almost none, so the DXT really shines there.

The grip on the DXT is different than past Mathews bows. It is a bit narrower and feels better than the past Mathews grips. I liked that quite a bit. 

I was very impressed with the DXT. Overall it shoots better than the Drenalin. 

The only down side I found with the DXT was the sharp string angle caused by the shorter axle to axle length. I did not like that very much. Made me wonder how I would need to alter my peep sight location and anchor site. I also drew both bows and then let them down. The DXT would walk the arrows more off the string when I did this. 

I really wanted a chance to shoot the S2 against both of these two bows, but this dealer did not have one in stock and he said he was not planning to carry them. Guess I will have to go to a differnt place to do this. If any of you have shot these bows, I would like to know what you think.

Overall I think that Mathews has a winner with the DXT if you can work with the sharp string angle. For me, I think I will have to pass. I need a bow with just a bit more axle to axle length.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

good fair report


----------



## kybowhunter05

i shot one the other day at work and wasnt impressed at all for the price tag. it was louder than my cheetah and they both have no hand shock. it didnt seem to have a very solid back wall either. not as smooth on the draw and like stated above the let down wasnt to great either. if your a mathews fan you will like them but i personally wouldnt have any of them.


----------



## pabuckkiller

kybowhunter05 said:


> i shot one the other day at work and wasnt impressed at all for the price tag. it was louder than my cheetah and they both have no hand shock. it didnt seem to have a very solid back wall either. not as smooth on the draw and like stated above the let down wasnt to great either. if your a mathews fan you will like them but i personally wouldnt have any of them.


I have never owned a Mathews in my life, I haven't even shot one since the Icon came out and I hated that bow. Everything changed today. I shot the DXT and I will have one. No question about it. I found the complete opposite from your evaluation. It had an unbelievably smooth draw. I also found the wall to be rock solid. Holding this thing steady was easier than any other bow I have ever drawn. My only question is will I get decent speed at a 27" dl. I normally shoot a 320 grain arrow at 63lbs. Although with this bow I may bump up the poundage and go back to a 100 grain muzzy.


----------



## CY67

I own a DXT and I have been very pleased with it. I am a 29" draw and the string angle is not an issue for me. The wall on the DXT is very solid and it is a tack driver. Mine is sighted in out to 60 yds and I have no problems holding good groups to that distance with it. I was a little leery of the shorter ATA, but after shooting it, those concerns went out the window. I love how light and compact the bow is.


----------



## For my Boys

I am a mathews fan. I started with the legacy then went to the switchback then the XT and now own the DXT. Other than the cable serving wear around the cam I am very pleased. I have to say my path will not change, I my stay with the DXT a little longer but will not go back. I love the ATA, weight and smoothness. I believe it is quieter than my XT which I loved. I am short so to speak so the ATA always has attracts attention.


----------



## kybowhunter05

shoot a new martin and you will find that the back wall is better the bow is smoother and you wont pay way to much for the bow, about 250 to 400 cheaper depending on the model.


----------

